# Analysis of the Haydn Sonata in A major Hob.XVI



## Iris Ks (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello!

Today I share with you this very well-written analysis of the Haydn Sonata in Am major (Hob XVI):5- Divertimento. 

The analysis is divided into three movements, explaining each of them wholly and precisely, focussing on all the essential things: the structure, technique and harmony analysis.

https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/haydn-sonata-in-a-major-hob-xvi-5-divertimento


----------

